# Lady is Home!!!!!



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lady is finally home after more than three months at the vets!!!!!!!

One of the vet techs brought her home to me a few hours ago. She walked in like no time had passed and checked everything out, first and foremost where her food bowl is!

She can't quite figure out why Mommy is behind a walker, but gets that she has to get her scratches and love while I am sitting down. She does not get that standing in front of the walker to be with me is not a good thing. She has to learn to yield right of way!

Her coat is terrible. She looks like a Chinese Crested! I guess she's been chewing her legs and flanks from allergies (although she's always had allergies but never chewed herself) or most likely stress. She also had an IV once and was shaved for that. They had her groomed and the groomer cut her topknot off so she has bangs that stick straight out. I thought she'd gone blind while she was gone, but it's just her bangs. Boy, are those going to be a pain to grow back.

All and all she did very well. No seizures, only got sick twice (and only one time serious enough to need an IV), one uti, just typical Lady ailments.

Now I just pray she will use her pee pads 24/7. She is cross-trained to pads while I am at work, in the bad weather, etc, but prefers to go outside. This will be our biggest challenge, but it will be months before I am able to walk her again and now way would I leave her at the vets for that long.

Just wanted to share my happy news!

UPDATE!

While I was typing this the blessed girl went over to her pads and used them!!!!!! Never asked to go out or anything! I swear she knows the situation. She is such a smart and intuitive girl!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

welcome home lady


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Marj,

I bet she will do brilliantly with potty pads....they do seem to know what is going on...I too have not been able to take Teddy for his walks that he loves so much and he still loves me and does not complain at all...

I am just so happy that she is back by your side....it will do wonders for you both. And I am sorry that you will have to get her hair back in shape for her bows but I am glad that she only was ill twice....I pray that she stays well.

Susan


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

[attachment=9503:attachment]

I am so thrilled that she's back home with you!!! I sure hope she "takes" to the pads.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

AWWWW!!!! I think that with Lady being home it will be therapeutic for both of you. Welcome home Lady.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Welcome home Lady, sounds like you are going to be a good little girl for your mommy.
Marj, she will learn about the walker and yeild in no time







I bet she was very happy to see you too and to be home again


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Marj, I am so very happy for you and Lady! She will understand the full situation better, they are so adaptable, intuitive and smart!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

So glad Lady is home and you two are reunited.


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Welcome Home Lady!
















Marj, I am so glad to hear Lady is finally home with you where you both belong! Your recovery should improve nicely now that you have your baby home. Big Hugs to you both!


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Marg I am so happy that you and Lady have been reunited!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

welcome home Lady







that is great news, i am soooo glad you two are together again


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I am so excited for both of you. What a great day. Lady is back home
















Yipeee!! Welcome Home Lady


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

So very happy for you and Lady...

Andrea~


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Marj.. 
I am so excited about Lady coming home with you!! It is just so heartwarming to know you and your little girl are once again united!! It is so cute how she just come in.. checked things out, and had to laugh about making sure food! and water bowl are all in place. ( guess she just to be sure all her "creature-comforts " have been attended to !!LOL 
THEN!! to read on and see she went right to the pee-pads with no problem!!







What a very special little girl she is!
I'm sure you two are going to do just fine now!! What a team!!! 
God Bless!!


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Awww!! I'm so happy that Lady is home! I'll bet she is SO relieved to be with her mom again and you are so relieved to be with her again.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

So happy you and Lady are together again!
















Welcome Home Lady!


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

*Oh Marg, Im sooooooooooooo happy for both of you. This is just what you need and so does Lady.


I was so worried that Lady would do what Chloe did to me. Ignore me for leaving her.









But she must have know that you are not well and that 'things' are a bit 'funny' at home at the moment. You with the walker etc.

But on the whole your precious is glad you are home.

Thanks be to God.

Sending you all lots of hugs and kisses and nose wicks and tail wags


Dede and Chloe from down under
*


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

How exciting!! I'm so happy for you both. It's going to be a great thing for both of you.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Welcome home Lady









ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh Marg, I am so glad your family is HOME. I know Lady missed her mommy, just think you won't have to worry about a topknot for abit, gives you time to enjoy each other more. I am so happy for you.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Wonderful news!


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Marj thats great news! You must be so happy. And it sounds like Lady is going to take it easy on you when it comes to the pads. What a good little girl.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I haven't been online much today so this post made my day! I'm so happy to hear that Lady will be spending the night in her own home. What a great day this is!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

This is great







now you have to start spoiling her all over again







I'm so glad for both of you.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Marj I am thrilled your Lady is back home where she belongs. The two of you now have a measure...the growth of Lady's top knot. Good luck to you both!!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

YEAY







Welcome back Lady. Back to mommy's arms


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Marj... let's have an update!! How did it go last night.. ? Hope all is well!!!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

*Welcome Home Lady  *









I am so happy for both of you


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Welcome home sweet Lady!!


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Oh Marj







I am so happy for you both







I know how much you both missed each other







I am so happy you two are together again.. home


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

This thread made my day...







I'm soo happy to hear the good news marj!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Thank you, thank you for all the well wishes and especially the personal messages from your Malts!

Things are going pretty well, better than expected. Lady is using her pads, I gave her her insulin shot with no problem this morning, so far, so good. Our biggest problem is the walker and her darned bangs! She's always had a topknot so she's not used to having an "awning" over her eyes and can't see anything above her nose. She knows I'm "in" the walker somewhere because she hears me talking, but can't find me. So she sits in front of the walker or worse, walks under it while I am walking. Most times I can roll over her and then step over her (my physical therapist would die), but she got caught in it this morning helping me fix her breakfast. She also can't understand why I don't pick her up anymore - gotta figure out a way to do that....

I look at her poor chewed body and realize just how stressful this whole experience was for my poor girl. I am just so glad she and my kitties are finally home again!


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

I am so happy that Lady is finally home! You both have been through alot but there's one thing I know about Lady, she can adapt! She adapted great to her constant urine testing and insulin shots, she will adapt to your walker. The bangs will grow and she will be back to her old self in no time. 
She sounds like Fantasia with wanting to be underfoot even if it's not convenient. She used to run under John's feel when he was on his crutches after he broke his ankle. She got hit many times with them before she learned to stay clear of daddy when he's using them. Lady will also adapt to only using pads and she will learn that you can only hold her when sitting down. Don't worry, she's a smart cookie and will learn the ropes in no time. 
Glad you are reunited once again!


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Marj, I am sure that Lady will be the best medicine for you and you for her. It is so wonderful that after all this time, you two are together again.


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

YIPPEE!!!!! WONDERFUL NEWS!!!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Great news







.I know you 2 must have missed each other terribly.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Just wondering how things are going for Marj and Lady.....Is Lady continuing to use the pads and is has she started to figure out the walker? Marj, do you have someone coming in on a regular basis to check on you and help you with baths, etc.? I hope you are getting everything that you need.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Marj,
So sorry to be slow to this thread. Sometimes there are so many threads going on (good thing) at S.M. that many slip by me.








I am thrilled that both you and Lady have been reunited.







I can't imagine all that you have been through.







How your heart and mind must have been so concerned for Lady during this difficult time.

Hugs and pat pats to you both.









~Carole, Bella, and Krista~


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lady is being an angel. She used the pads immediately when she got home with no complaining and continues to do it as if she's only been indoor only trained! She is such a good girl! I swear she senses something is wrong with me. 

I finally was able to pick her up last night and she just snuggled in my arms. It brought tears to my eyes. This is the best possible medicine I could ever have!

She's gotten much smarter about the walker, too!

It makes me so sad so see how bad she looks. They bathed her and put little bows in her hair, but she chewed all the hair off both flanks and the top part of both hind legs, plus she has chewed patches on both front legs. She looks like the moths have been after her. I'm sure she was chewing from stress and doesn't seem to be doing it much at all now, so here's hoping that habit will go away fast.

I am used to bathing her weekly and doing her topknot (now gone) everyday, brushing her, etc., so she will look like a real ragamuffin for awhile. I can't get her up on the grooming table, but hopefully can at least brush what hair she has left on my lap!

I've got a physical therapist coming in 3 days a week. I could have had an aide come in to help, but my deductible/out of pocket cap started running again 7/1, so 20% of everything (after the deductible) is out of my pocket. I am doing without the aid as this has been financially devastating, especially trying to live on disability checks. It cost $1200 a month to board Lady and my 2 cats, I had to pay for one week of the nursing home out of my own pocket ($1100) since I was still too injured for therapy and my insurance company wouldn't pay. My shower chair came out of my pocket .....the list goes on. I've had to go on a payment plan with my surgeon's office and the bills keep rolling in.

The kid who hit me was only insured for $30,000 and my bills are pushing $200,000. It's unbelievable to think that you can be financially ruined by an accident that wasn't your fault, but it's true.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm so sorry that you have to pay so much. I don't know what I can do to help. If we were closer I would come and keep you company and take care of Lady. I'm glad she is with you now and that you could pick her up. I bet she missed that a lot too. just concentrate on getting better.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Marj - how horrible, to be first physically devastated, and then financially, only to find out that the bum who hit you is underinsured. It's a real testament to your inner strength that you have done so well. Now Lady can be added therapy for you. Just take it slow.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm so glad that the decision to bring her home was the right one... and that the naysayers have been proven wrong!!







I'm thrilled that it is working out so well.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Marj,

It is so devastating when you realize that not only are you physically injured...mentally drained and then to add insult to the injury....you also are financially hit. I truly am praying for comfort for you...

I know too that as this year has progressed and I too have had to make adjustments to what I know....financial things never stop and it is scrariest of them all it seems. Disability is scary in itself since I have always been a self sufficient woman able to provide a nice life for my daughter and I. But, Marj...I know that you will be ok...and so will I because God has never let me down.

What I know is that you have gotten to the point where lady will start to help you every single day...Teddy lays on my bed with me and just having him come up and give me a hug makes my whole body relax...which does wonders with the pain. 

I know that Lady realized what is happening and as you said has already stopped chewing on herself...she has mommy back and she knows everything will be OK..now that you are together...we must listen to our fluffbutts cause they seem to have it down. 

Many many hugs (from me) and kisses (from Teddy) are coming both your ways. And if you ever need to vent...I am good at listening and I understand.

Susan


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> AWWWW!!!! I think that with Lady being home it will be therapeutic for both of you. Welcome home Lady.[/B]




I AGREE......

















I'm so happy *BOTH* of you are home!!!!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Marj, so glad to hear that Lady is home and both of you are adjusting to your new routines. Prayers will continue.


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Thats great news shes back home


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I'm so happy I could cry (well I did actually, but I'm all better now)








I'm so glad both you and Lady can rest at home now!


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Marj, how far are you from Hickory?


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Marj,

I am so happy that Lady is home where she belongs. I bet those bangs are driving you crazy though. All your gorgeous bows and no one to put them on...........yet.







It will grow faster than you realize. 

I will pray for your financial situtation. That is horrible that you have to suffer so much for something that wasn't even your fault. Did the vet give you any sort of break on the boarding cost?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I was able to put some of the hair up in a band on top of her head so she can see a little better now. It's grown quite a bit since she was groomed and I know it will grow back. It's jsut a pain in the in-between stage!

My vet gave me 10% off her boarding after 6 weeks. They are letting me pay the last $600 on a payment plan. Lady got really sick last month and had to be put on an IV so my bill really got up there.

I am just so glad she is home! I brushed what's left of her hair yesterday and brushed her teeth really well. (They were really nasty.) It's such good therapy for both of us!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Well, I am totally delighted that both you and Lady are doing so well!!


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

You said it best....Lady is good therapy for you....what you did not say but I am sure is true is that you are good therapy for Lady.

I imagine you both so much calmer and able to focus on getting better now that you are back together again.

Prayers always with you both


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

I am so glad that you two are back together.







I just love love stories.







Julia and Bijou


----------

